# Old Tb scar



## Stalin (2 mo ago)

this in report spot due to gulf job medical Fail .this spot laungs Scar Is it permissible ? 
New zealand medical? 
can give an explanation 
Thank you 🙏


----------



## Stalin (2 mo ago)

Hi experts team I'm still waiting ur reply


----------

